
The Risks of Key Recovery, Key Escrow, and Trusted Third-Party Encryption (1997) - pera
https://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/crypto/key-study-report.html
======
mspecter
And an update from (mostly) the same authors for 2017:
[https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/97690](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/97690)

------
bitcoinpriorart
> Building the secure computer-communication infrastructures necessary to
> provide adequate technological underpinnings demanded by these requirements
> would be enormously complex and is far beyond the experience and current
> competency of the field. Even if such infrastructures could be built, the
> risks and costs of such an operating environment may ultimately prove
> unacceptable. In addition, these infrastructures would generally require
> extraordinary levels of human trustworthiness.

Trustless systems? Without the risk of SSL X.509 PKI CA cert compromise?

Do the Bitcoin and Ethereum concepts and implementations of 'Gas',
multisignatures, contracts, distributed storage and computing, and
cryptographic primitives also solve for part of these problems?

------
bradknowles
This is an awesome article, but the title should be updated to indicate the
year it was published — 1997.

~~~
dang
Added.

